# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Hardiplank vs Weatherboard cost

## jayem

Hi there 
Can someone please tell me how hardiplank compares with weatherboards in cost for a home being built? 
Many thanks

----------


## peter_sm

Initial cost, long term, or maintenance? 
I have no experience of any, but this may help!

----------


## jayem

We are weighing up the cost of building a new home. So, I guess I want to know the initial building cost per metre of each.
Thanks for replying.

----------


## null & void

> Hi there 
> Can someone please tell me how hardiplank compares with weatherboards in cost for a home being built? 
> Many thanks

  Weatherboard wall linings: 
Hardboard Plank - $35m2
Fibrecement Plank - $32-$42m2 
Labour rates pretty similar at around $17m2 which is included in the above price. 
From my OB Building cost guide.

----------


## jayem

Thanks N&V - a great help!!

----------


## David L

Maintance would probably be less on the hardy plank as it is much quicker to paint, you can do it with a roller

----------

